
The Half Truths of Mark Zuckerberg - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_half_truths_of_mark_zuckerberg.php
======
DrSprout
I believe that they haven't intentionally changed privacy settings, but in the
frequent privacy overhauls it's inevitable that they break stuff and throw
people's data out to the world. They need to stop thinking about innovating
and thinking about how to stabilize. Facebook was perfect from a user
perspective... 3 years ago. Innovation is at this point antithetical to the
social web. It's why Craigslist, despite a no-frills interface, remains
dominant.

Stability and user control are primary. Facebook is unstable (in the sense
that its interface changes every other month) to the point of being completely
uncontrollable by the user.

~~~
jkincaid
You think they unintentionally made the default setting for updates
'everyone'?

~~~
DrSprout
Not for me. For new users. Have I misread something?

I find it hard to fault them for changing defaults, the big thing is my
settings haven't changed. (But again, some peoples' settings are bound to have
been corrupted or mis-imported during Facebook's quarterly overhauls.)

------
blhack
This video really _really_ made me lose some faith in Zuck. I'm sorry, but if
you really were passionate about people's privacy, you wouldn't sound like you
were reading a pre-written script about it.

What they (he) needs to do is publicly apologize (and not just simply vocalize
a script) to the users.

~~~
marcusbooster
What's a P.R. guy to do, eh?

It's imperative for Zuck to speak to users directly and put a face on the
company, but alas he's young and not the most media-savvy guy. Do you really
think that addressing a topic this big and this personal, that Facebook would
not have some kind of script looked over by writers and lawyers? Of course
not, but you'd like to feel as though it's "off the cuff" and "sincere". But
then again, "off the cuff" means you haven't really thought about the issue
fully.

It's a tough gig, you can see why companies hire spokespeople - so you can
believe James Earl Jones sincerely watches CNN.

~~~
blhack
> _But then again, "off the cuff" means you haven't really thought about the
> issue fully._

hmmmm, I actually disagree. I recently moved to a new neighborhood, one that I
_absolutely_ love. If you were to ask me about it, I wouldn't have to look up
reasons why I like it...I would just tell you. The reason I can do this is
because I think about it all the time.

For something as important as the privacy of 400 Million people, I would hope
that Zucky is thinking about it all the time...he should be able to answer
questions about facebook privacy in the same way that a startup founder should
be able to give somebody an elevator pitch without stopping to think about it.

The way it is now (scripted, obviously so), it looks like this isn't something
that facebook _really_ cares about.

------
SlyShy
Well, if removing privacy isn't an attempt to monetize then I have to wonder,
what _are_ they doing to monetize? ;)

~~~
dsil
Selling hundreds of millions of dollars of advertising.

------
CGamesPlay
According to this article your options when deciding what to do are: be
completely introspective and derive a conclusion purely from internal
feelings, or be completely reflexive and derive a conclusion solely from
external information.

